# New to Forum -



## 16394 (Jul 1, 2006)

I've been suffering from IBS-D for 20 years, however, it wasn't until the last few years that I became aware that it had a name... Over the years, it's been progressively getting worse and I think it has more to do with my job and the stress. Like others, anything I ate was a trigger.However, I do want to share a success and hopefully will encourage others.I just returned from a two week white water rafting trip down the Colorado, the full length of the Grand Canyon. Normally a two hour hike would put me in a panic and cause me to opt out and stay home but this was a once in a lifetime opportuniity that I could not pass up.As soon as I found out the dates of our trip I began doing as much research as I could for IBS. I came across ...com.I began using her Acacia Tummy Fiber (soluble fiber) one month before and noticed a remarked improvement.For my trip I took along Librax (prescribed by Doctor, the Acacia, peppermint capsules, and Imodium AD. Just in case that didn't work, I brought along Wag Bags (something I stumbled upon on the internet). Wag Bags are recommended by 'Leave No Trace' program. This it the link to the manufacturer:http://www.thepett.com/I had to use one once while scouting out a class 10 rapid (due to the adrenaline), otherwise, my IBS did not act up.My IBS rears its ugly head when I feel I don't have access to a toilet; just knowing that I had my Wag Bags made a difference. For my day to day activities, I will continue to use the Acacia powder and keep a few Wag Bags in my car.My trip was something I will never forget; I did things I never thought I could do.There are ways to cope with it through diet, exerise, even with Wag Bags but more importantly, knowing that we are not alone and that it's okay to talk about it. IBS has controlled my life for too long and limited my activities...but no more.


----------

